# Win8 Folder Structure and User Accounts



## napergman (Oct 19, 2007)

I just did my first PC Prep and transfer of user data from Win Vista to Win 8.1. I moved the user data to the users account (c:\users\"username"). However, I just realized that the Folders shown in File explorer under This PC are for the original user I created - the wrong user. Is there anyway to change this? 

Other solutions would be appreciated as well. I want the user to feel the least amount of pain when moving to Win 8. Thanks


----------



## napergman (Oct 19, 2007)

I probably should have mentioned that the original account was a Windows Live account which I am not using. I do not see that user on the Windows login screen but folders were created for it and it is the default for my programs such as Internet Explorer. Right now I have had to copy the users Favorites to the other accounts Favorites folder so the user can use IE. 

This is probably something simple - I hope. Also for the record, I am logged in as the user and have been as I've been trying to set up Outlook and IE. Windows 8 keeps bringing me to the original (Windows Live) account.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This should be able to help you: Quick Tip: Change Microsoft live to a local account in Windows 8.1 - TechRepublic


----------

